# Safe to deworm your own puppy?



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay i can't wait any longer. I have to wait until saturday to get my puppy to the vet and i'm getting really anxious. Sammy my german/aussie shep mix seems to be getting a little better...he has no more diarhea although his poop is still a little wet. Still has low energy level, and pot-belly. I'm really worried and anxious. Should I go buy a safe dewormer tommorow and deworm him myself following the instructions? 

Also another question...

Sammy is a german/aussie shep mix so i'm expecting him to grow pretty big but im scared the worms are going to affect his growth. How badly from a scale 1-10 does the worms affect Sammy's growth? Can he still grow to his full potential sizee? I know his muscle development can be affected but can his bone growth development be affected as well? (i.e. getting taller, longer body). 

please help...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We de-worm our own dogs with the over the counter stuff you can buy at Fleet and Farm stores.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I know a lot of people do de-worm their dogs themselves. Me, just being myself, don't feel comfortable doing it myself. 
You could always talk to your vet, I'm almost sure they would let you drop off a specimen, they'll test it & call you back the same day (normally) with reslults &, if needed, have you drop by to pick up de-worming meds.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I de-worm my own dogs and our litters of puppies.Most every vet I have met will give out a wormer to you regardless of your stool sample coming back positive or negative.So if there are signs of worms in the pup/dog and you have not de-wormed them ever or in awhile then they will just say de-worm them.

I use either 

Safe-guard(which can be purchased online or at petsmart/petco) I love safe-guard because it kills or controls almost everything (it's for the Control and remove roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and Taenia tapeworms) and is safe 3 day treatment that you mix in there food.Safe-guard is safe for puppies over 6 weeks of age.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+14028+13555&pcatid=13555

For young puppies (litters) I prefer Pro-wormer 2
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+14028+1430&pcatid=1430


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Why not go by your vet and pick up the de-wormer. Most puppies need to be de-wormed so if you already have an established relationship with them, I can't believe they wouldn't sell you the de-wormer before your weekend visit.

A lot of the OTC wormers are just not effective.

We get panacur from the feed store, but it's pretty expensive to buy the big bottle (we actually go through it all though). We're worming our puppies with strongid...I can't believe how many roundworms those little guys pooped out. And their energy levels rebounded within hours of being wormed. Your puppy should have already been wormed several times by the time you bring them home...

Roundworms aren't terribly harmful, unless the infestation is really, really bad. Like I said, your pup should already have been wormed a few times so I can't imagine it's terribly out of control. Ours will be wormed every two weeks until they leave us.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

okay WHAT IF my dog doesnt have worms but i gave him dewormer meds will that be all right? but im 85% sure he has it though...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Giving the correct dose of de-wormer is not harmful even if the dog does not have worms. But don't buy some Hartz brand or ..., go to a feed / ranch / vet and get the real thing...Panacur, SafeGuard, Strongid


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

briteday said:


> Giving the correct dose of de-wormer is not harmful even if the dog does not have worms. But don't buy some Hartz brand or ..., go to a feed / ranch / vet and get the real thing...Panacur, SafeGuard, Strongid


alright thanks. this helps me out a lot ^^

Okay i just bought safe-guard 4 dewormer. I sprinkled it on my dog's favorite treats and he liked it...im kinda feeling better about this. But im a little confused...how come on the safe guard 4 box it says it only kills tapeworms but in the front it says it kills tapeworms, hookworms, roundworms, etc. kinda confusiing


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

If it's this kind....

Safe-guard - Control and remove roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and "Taenia" tapeworms.(If there is another type of tapeworm that your dog is infected with you will need a different wormer)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+14028+13555&pcatid=13555


We worm with Pyrantel Pamoate, at 2,3,4,5,6 and 8 weeks (as per our vets advice) for our litters of puppies.I stopped doing every 2 weeks it wasn't working out great at all.


----------

